# Rock @ SPSP



## catman (May 28, 2001)

The boaters  are having a field day with the rock(many up to 31") just off of SPSP at the MUD FLATS. Best bite is early in the morning on large chunks of LY's on 8/0 circles. Limits are common with guys getting them by 8:30 and heading back to the barn. No reason why some of these can't be caught from shore. Might be worth a try. Leave the blood worms home and get some fresh LY's, not the frozen ones.

Catman.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Ly???*

Excuse me, I may be dense, but what is LY?


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2005)

Yeah, define "LY" for the viewers, please.

Or does it mean one of the below...  

Lover's Yearn
Large Yoke
Last Year
Leather Yarn
Lost Youth
Learn Young


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

LY= Alwives aka Bunker......


----------



## foodfan (Jun 4, 2001)

I believe the man means alewives (also menhaden or bunker).

Intriguing idea. But, note that boaters are chumming to attract the rockfish. Hard to do from shore.

Now if 20 or so P&Ser rods were cast out w/fresh alewives, perhaps that would be sort of like chumming.  

Anyone got a heaver strong enough to cast a chum bag?   

Foodfan


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Where*

are the Mud Flat's at SPSP?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Orest said:


> are the Mud Flat's at SPSP?


 They start at Sandy Point Light and extend ENE toward the old dumping grounds in 20' - 30' of water. Interesting thing is there is a total lack of structure in that area but the rock for some unknown reason are congregating there now. Actually they're being caught all the way over to Love Point. I know where I'm heading at 0'Dark Thirty tomorrow.  

Catman.  










i


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

foodfan said:


> I believe the man means alewives (also menhaden or bunker).
> ............Anyone got a heaver strong enough to cast a chum bag?
> 
> Foodfan


Foodfan, that's not as crazy as it sounds. It's done to catch catfish.  

Catman.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Ly*

Catfish,

Excuse me - what is LY?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Gc*



> FL FISHERMAN LY= Alwives aka Bunker......



See Jason reply above.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*LY Definition*

I thought FL Fisherman is joking because he does not show how LY = Bunker is arrived at. In other words, I am not satisfied with that definition without any more explanation.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bunker and Alwives*

are the same fish.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Orest*

You misunderstood me. I am not arguing the fact that the bunker and alewife is the same thing. I am talking about where does LY come from? I just did a P&S search on LY which showed no such thing.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Alewife is pronounced "LY"...Thats how they get it...


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*What Is Ly?*

BUNKER=ALEWIVES

I enjoy assisting any that may need defining of certain terms. What else is a UM student suppose to do? All can see it clearly. have a great day UNLESS YOU Planned *otherwise.*


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dang... why you yelling bayfisher... too loud


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Bayfisher*

There is no excuse for you to yell at me as you know damn well that I am deaf. See my reply to dckhd247


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*dckhd247*

My previous reply to you did not get posted. In it, I was thanking you for the definition as I would not know it as I am deaf.  Do you want the sign language for alewife?


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

haa haa...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I think we all need to catch some fish.  GC glad you're still keeping us straight.  Things did strart to go 180*. 

Catman.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Breakdown in Communications*

It is amazing that a little misunderstanding can get out of whack so fast.  

One more thing!  I looked up the dictionary which showed alewife pronounced as al' wif. Is the LY (el y) pronounciation a Chesapeake Bay accent?  I am curious as I cannot hear the accents.  

Note that I am using plenty of big grins here as this issue is not important now.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Grew up in Florida calling them LY's. Didn't know it was spelled alewife until I moved to Maryland twenty years later. Thought it was a "Yankee" thing until a few years ago.   
.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

GC...I've always heard it pronounced _el y_ . I'd be interested in hearing our northern brothers in NJ & NY pronounce it.

Catman.


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

Green Cart, sorry if I was misunderstood but I didn't mean to be condescending in my post...I was just giving an answer...


----------



## Flame Thrower (Nov 17, 2004)

I can not get the pictures to post but Bunker and Alewife are two different fish

ATLANTIC MENHADEN = BUNKER http://www.fisheries.vims.edu/femap/fish pages/Atlantic Menhaden.htm


ALEWIFE = ("what in the hell ails you, WIFE?")
http://www.fisheries.vims.edu/anadromous/alewife.htm


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Flame Thrower said:


> I can not get the pictures to post but Bunker and Alewife are two different fish
> 
> ATLANTIC MENHADEN = BUNKER http://www.fisheries.vims.edu/femap/fish pages/Atlantic Menhaden.htm
> 
> ...



I was wondering about that. I know we get LY,elfwife whatever ya wanna call em down here and they definetely aint bunker.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Cdog said:


> I was wondering about that. I know we get LY,elfwife whatever ya wanna call em down here and they definetely aint bunker.


Yeah you guys and your "fatback". I remember I was at seagull one time and I said something about some alewives in someone's cooler and he assured me that is was menhaden not alewives.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*dckhd247*

No - you were not condescending - it is the opposite. I was thanking you because you were the only one to explain, and I was being sarcastic to others by bringing up the sign language.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*See My Other Thread*

I have already started another thread saying that alewife is not same as bunker. I am trying to end this thread  , but at the same time I am also trying to keep the other new thread short, too!


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Talk about off topic*

Doesn't everyone remember what this thread really means???


ROCK AT SPSP


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Thanks Jef. The rock are still there. Left the marina at 0500 and headed for SP Light with 2 LY's and a qt of chum (last of my fresh stuff). Anchored at 0545 in 25' and set out chum drip. Set out 4 rods - 1 head on the btm, 1 chunk floating, and 2 chunks about 15' down. Had 1st taker at 0615 on the btm head. Boated a nice healthy 25"er. Rebaited w/ last head. Had 2nd taker at 0700 on the floater and boated a just barely keeper of 18 1/4". Thought about releasing it and trying for a bigger fish but decided to keep it. Pulled anchor and headed back to the barn. Much easier going back when you can actually see all the crab floats. Got back in the slip at 0815 with tonights supper and $32.00 lighter in the gas tank. It's not worth the run by yourself. I'm ready to catch some HH.

Catman.


----------



## Green Cart (May 14, 2002)

*Hh?*

Catman - What is HH?


----------



## dckhd247 (Sep 9, 2003)

"What is HH?"

Its the same as Bunker, LY, and menhaden...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

HH = Hard Head

Catman.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

catfish check your PM's


----------



## fyremanjef (Feb 17, 2005)

*Hey Catfish*



TRIGGERFISH said:


> catfish check your PM's


Catfish

Ditto

Check the PMs


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

HH = Hard Head = Croaker = Frogfish ... lol what a ...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey guys read your PM's but site won't let me reply. I'll get back a little later.

Catman.


----------

